# 2014 ram/fiat van unvieled



## Josh H (Apr 8, 2010)

Dodge is bringing their Fiat Euro van to the states. Looks to be a direct competitor to the Mercedes, called the Promaster. Available motors are a 3.6 v-6 gas and a 3.0 4 cylinder diesel. Hopefulley now that Ford and Dodge are committed to this the price of the high top Euro van will come down.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

*Here are some pics:
*




















































Here's a article on it: http://www.kbb.com/car-news/all-the-latest/revealed-2014-ram-promaster-van-_-chicago-2013/2000009043/


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Me likey


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

That van looks good.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It looks too froo froo europooie to me. I just wonder why we can't have a large American style van. If there even is such a beast anymore.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Josh H said:


> Dodge is bringing their Fiat Euro van to the states. Looks to be a direct competitor to the Mercedes, called the Promaster. Available motors are a 3.6 v-6 gas and a 3.0 4 cylinder diesel. Hopefulley now that Ford and Dodge are committed to this the price of the high top Euro van will come down.


I wouldn't say direct competitor. In the UK people have the choice of these vans and fiat is normally one of the last on the list like dodge are last on the list over here for trucks. The Ford transit is still extremely hard to beat but the Mercedes vito and sprinter are still nicer vans than the Fords and Fiats. Even the Renault traffic sells better than the Fiat. Now Dodge have messed around with it i guess it gonna be even less reliable than the ducato.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. The name Fiat doesn't really conjure up images of hard work and long life. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Yep. The name Fiat doesn't really conjure up images of hard work and long life. :laughing:


Thats the problem. They struggle to shift the "fix it again tommorow" image. They are ok vans but they aint no transit or sprinter.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It looks tall:blink: can a person stand up on there? Dose it have handles?


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It looks tall:blink: can a person stand up on there? Dose it have handles?


I'm 6'3" and was able to stand up in the high top version at the auto show yesterday. Don't know much about reliability, but I think they looked like they could be good workhorses. I really dug the "tradesman" version.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Thats the problem. They struggle to shift the "fix it again tommorow" image. They are ok vans but they aint no transit or sprinter.


You mean "fix it again Tony"


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> You mean "fix it again Tony"


Or that's another they can't shift. What worries me more is dodge have played around with the thing. Dodge ain't really known for making things better.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

I love it! Finally they are introducing four bang diesels here in the US.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I was out car shopping today and Nissan has a new work van. Looks like an over sized juke... I wanted to throw up.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

What's with the plastic front bumper?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CarrPainting said:


> What's with the plastic front bumper?


You can normally order them body colored as an option.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> You can normally order them body colored as an option.


I'd like to see it with that option. Looks like a buck-tooth, fat-lower lip, protruding underbite, Armour All guzzler.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

doctor handyman said:


> i'd like to see it with that option. Looks like a buck-tooth, fat-lower lip, protruding underbite, armour all guzzler.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Awww, big difference, thanks.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

its still a plastic bumper...


----------

